# Fifa 12 - Demo: Gamepad Probleme



## dreiohrhase (16. September 2011)

Hallo.
Nachdem ich mehrere Patien in der Demo von Fifa 12 mit der Tastatur gespielt hatte, wollte ich auf ein Gamepad (Saitek P2600) umsteigen.
Jedoch besteht hier das Problem, dass mein jeweiliger Spieler bei der "Ballannahme" den Ball einfach in eine umbestimmte Richtung abprallen lässt und diesen keines Wegs kontrolliert. Mit meiner Tastatur klappte es problemlos...vielleicht hat ja einer von euch eine Lösung parat. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2011)

Gehen denn ältere Teile von Fifa? Hast Du das Pad vielleicht aus versehen im Playstation-Modus? Ich meine, das kann man ja im PC oder PLaystationmodus über die Taste in der MItte umstellen. Sollte man umschalten, wenn es vom PC abgsteckt ist.


----------



## dreiohrhase (16. September 2011)

Also die Situation ist so: ich habe mir das Gamepad von einem Freund ausgeliehen, um zu testen ob es überhaupt richtig funktioniert. Ältere Titel habe ich auf dem PC immer mit Tatstatur gespielt...kann das nicht beurteilen. 
Des Weiteren kann ich auch nicht in den "Playstationmodus" wechseln und alle anderen Funktionen bzw. Befehle werden auch ausgeführt.


----------

